# WWII Marine Issue Columbia



## MrColumbia (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, a new addition to my Columbia collection will be on it's way from California next week. It's an authentic Marine issue Columbia with the "MC" serial number designation. As is typical it has been repainted to civilian colors. The good part though is it still has most of the good stuff like the original seat with covering intact and the original handlebars and most importantly, the grips. 

Johan from the Liberator tells me the wheels are not correct and it's obvious that the front sprocket and chain have been replaced with an incorrect 1/2" pitch setup. I will be looking for the correct "Coffin" chain-ring and sprocket at the very least. If anyone has one please don't hesitate to email me at mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com.


My intention is to restore it to it's military appearance. I will be posting my progress as I make any.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## johan willaert (Oct 23, 2015)

Glad to see you got it in the end!

Good hunting on the bead lock rims and Eclipse hubs!


----------



## Bozman (Oct 23, 2015)

GREAT FIND! If you decide to get rid of the chain ring I would be interested in it if it is a war era black ring.


----------



## jkent (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a real set of military Heavy Duty olive Drab green rims for your bike.
$100 for a set in good condition. shipped.
LMK
JKent


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 26, 2015)

jkent said:


> I have a real set of military Heavy Duty olive Drab green rims for your bike.
> $100 for a set in good condition. shipped.
> LMK
> JKent




Thank you but I do already have a set of those even though they are not exactly correct for the Marine issue bike I'm told. What I need is the correct hubs and "Coffin" sprocket at this point. If the correct bead lock rims are as hard to find as Johan says the bike will live with "army" issue rims until correct ones are found.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 26, 2015)

Bozman said:


> GREAT FIND! If you decide to get rid of the chain ring I would be interested in it if it is a war era black ring.




Once the bike comes in I'll let you know. I am looking to replace it with the correct sprocket. I have a couple but they are on bikes that I do not want to cannibalize.


----------



## izee2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice score!! I have a chainring that your looking for. Email sent.....


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 27, 2015)

izee2 said:


> Nice score!! I have a chainring that your looking for. Email sent.....




Thanks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 4, 2015)

The Marine issue Columbia arrived yesterday. It has an interesting brass badge riveted to the frame from Chico State College. The bike came from the vicinity of that college in southern California. 

I would like peoples opinion. When I restore this bike to military should I leave the badge on as a nod to it's continued history or remove it and repair the holes in the frame?


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 4, 2015)

more pictures. I know the wheels are incorrect and am looking for the proper ones. Front sprocket is already purchased.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 4, 2015)

I kinda' like the college badge as sort of an understated chronicle of the bike's travels.  But hey, it's your bike!


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 4, 2015)

One grip is cracked. Any ideas on how to repair it and if I should?


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 4, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I kinda' like the college badge as sort of an understated chronicle of the bike's travels.  But hey, it's your bike!




I am leaning in that direction.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 4, 2015)

IF it were me, I'd remove it but take a bunch of pictures of it as it is now.  Preserve both the originality and the subsequent history.

Ed


----------



## Bozman (Nov 4, 2015)

Restore it to original condition but keep the college badge.  It is part of its history. As for the grips leave them be.  There is an effort underway to make reproduction ones from the NOS ones I have. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 5, 2015)

Bozman said:


> Restore it to original condition but keep the college badge.  It is part of its history. As for the grips leave them be.  There is an effort underway to make reproduction ones from the NOS ones I have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




I would be interested in a couple pair for other bikes I have.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 19, 2015)

*Making progress, new front hub*

Well, I'm making progress on the Marine bike. With the correct Eclipse front hub harder to find than an honest man in Washington I decided to have my own made. 

Using a sketch and dimensions provided by Johan we made an aluminum hub to the correct outside dimensions. The internals are very different using pressed in sealed go cart type bearings. They won't be seen once on the bike. I have not decided yet if this will be the hub that goes on the bike or make one like it in steel. In either case they will be painted Marine Forest Green. 

It's good to work in a Machine shop.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 19, 2015)

more pictures of the hub


----------



## izee2 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice work.  Keep your eye out for a Bendix Model K hub.  They are identical to the eclipse and are more common.  And you can pick one up a lot cheaper.
Even though they were not used on the military bikes they sure will look like they did.
Keep us posted on your progress.
Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

I sure would like to get one of those hubs!


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 19, 2015)

"Nice work. Keep your eye out for a Bendix Model K hub. They are identical to the eclipse and are more common. And you can pick one up a lot cheaper.
Even though they were not used on the military bikes they sure will look like they did.
Keep us posted on your progress.
Tom"



Thanks for the info.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 19, 2015)

I am looking for a pair of Torrington #8 pedals for this project as well. They used to be so common. Now when I need a pair there is none around. I see plenty of #10's on eBay that are labeled Torrington 8. They don't need to have a great finish as they will be sandblasted and painted anyway.


----------



## izee2 (Nov 19, 2015)

Your welcome. Email sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a set of the wood block Persons ( I believe ) Pedals if interested. I think that is what came on the Columbia G519.
They are black outs as well. $25 shipped PP as friends
JKent


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 20, 2015)

jkent said:


> I have a set of the wood block Persons ( I believe ) Pedals if interested. I think that is what came on the Columbia G519.
> They are black outs as well. $25 shipped PP as friends
> JKent




Thanks for the offer but I'm told the Marine issue bike came with the rubber block Torrington 8's. It looks like I have a pair coming from a CABE member.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 20, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'm told the Marine issue bike came with the rubber block Torrington 8's. It looks like I have a pair coming from a CABE member.



If the blackout 8s are still available I'd love to put them on my Original G519 I'm finishing up.  Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 24, 2015)

Front hub is done for the bike. We made 2 aluminum prototypes that work great. Now we made one in steel shown here on the fork that is now in it's correct Lusterless Marine Forest Green paint. I will be using the steel one on this bike. 

Most of the Marine bike is already painted. Wheel lacing and assembly to start this weekend. 

Thanks for the pedals Tom! Next focus to be on seat recovering and finding the right tires. I would like the tires to be good riders but still look right on a military bike.


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 25, 2015)

Great job, Ken...

As for tires:

Black Wall Good Year treads , check this out : http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=187273&p=1088566&hilit=Tires

And/or someone here on the The Cabe was selling repro US Royal Chain tires like the ones I used on my Women's G519
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...s-Pair-New-65-00-shipping-quot-all-black-tire

Edit: Memorylanceclassics is selling those too now...


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 25, 2015)

johan willaert said:


> Great job, Ken...
> 
> As for tires:
> 
> ...




Thanks Johan. I've always like the chain tread. I have a pair of NOS ones on my Army tribute bike but they are terrible to ride on as the rubber has gotten too stiff. I'm going to get the repops for this bike.


----------

